

An open letter to developers. Pls stop fucking up the APIs ecosystem. - asder1
http://blog.mashape.com/an-open-letter-to-developers-pls-stop-fucking

======
HarrietJones
My rule of thumb:

If the API contains a version number it its URL, then the developers have
considered how people will use their service after they add new features, and
it's probably good to use. e.g. <http://myservice.com/v1/doathing>

Unfortunately, there's hardly anyone doing this. As API's get older and we
figure these things out, we should see this getting better.

As a side note, if you're interfacing with any API though anything other than
a wrapper, then you're asking for trouble.

